# HR20/21 Price Drop to $199.99



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

It seems that as of Thursday, January 10th DirecTV has dropped the suggested price of the HR2X series of HD-DVR's to $199.99. On top of that, they are still offering the $100 rebate to new customers. $99 net for new customers, $199 for existing (list prices)....... dammmmm


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Source is ???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It has long been discussed... 
The details were sent to multiple vendors....

The price drop is going to occur, and everything TBlazer reported... is pretty much in line with what we heard at CES and other places.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I was mostly wondering if there was some official announcement, or link to a product listing at the lower price.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thaedron said:


> I was mostly wondering if there was some official announcement, or link to a product listing at the lower price.


Probably not till tomorrow at the earliest.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I wonder if this price drop will carry to B&M stores like Best Buy and Costco?

Previously $299.99 at Best Buy and $269.99 - will they simply be $100 cheaper tomorrow?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> I wonder if this price drop will carry to B&M stores like Best Buy and Costco?
> 
> Previously $299.99 at Best Buy and $269.99 - will they simply be $100 cheaper tomorrow?


It should...

Since the price drop is going to be to all retailers...


----------



## shelland (Jul 10, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Previously $299.99 at Best Buy and $269.99 - will they simply be $100 cheaper tomorrow?


I was wondering the same - I'll go pick one up at Costco instead of messing with a CSR if they do drop $100 in-store.


----------



## deweybroncos (Jun 15, 2007)

Is the *HR20- 100s *the preferred hd dvr? I called directv tonight about the cost of getting a second one and was quoted the $299 price. I hope you're right about the price drop tomorrow.


----------



## dtivomem (Apr 14, 2007)

just checked both DirecTV.com and bestbuy.com both are now showing the HR21 at 199.99 

.....now if i can use the 12 or 10% off coupon i got yesterday from best buy.


----------



## ElmoreT (Jan 4, 2008)

Just hung up with DirecTV and with my loyalty discount have a new HR20 on the way for $99!

Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

ElmoreT said:


> Just hung up with DirecTV and with my loyalty discount have a new HR20 on the way for $99!
> 
> Whoo-hoo!


They're still shipping new HR20's?


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

The $199 HD DVR is now online and I can order it for that price plus 0.00 handling and delivery.

Calling a CSR however, I am told $299 plus 19.99 handling and delivery.

Everything is not in sync yet.


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

Just got off the phone with DTV and the CSR still says $299 and will not budge. Claims he knows nothing about a lower price. I'll have to try tomorrow and get ordered with the new price.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yep, I had to order online. CSR would not give it to me for $199, only $299..that the deal was for new customers only. I'm like "But I can order it online through my web account for $199." Their response: "Well, order it there then."

Now, since they limit you to one, I will have to scour local retail to get another one, and then go buy a stupid multiswitch. 

Update: Even Best Buy's website quotes the new price point. DirecTV CSR's need to get with the program.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Now, since they limit you to one, I will have to scour local retail to get another one, and then go buy a stupid multiswitch. 

Update: Even Best Buy's website quotes the new price point. DirecTV CSR's need to get with the program.[/QUOTE]

I want to know where they limit you to one. Is that one at a time purchase?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It is happening. Give everyone a little while to get on the right page but trust me, the people I talked to said, over and over, for public ears, "On January 10, this thing will be $199", pointing to HR21.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

It's on the web
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=900022


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

The price drop probably has a lot to do with the lack of an OTA tuner in the HR21. The $299 price was established for the HR20.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Mike728 said:


> The price drop probably has a lot to do with the lack of an OTA tuner in the HR21. The $299 price was established for the HR20.


More broadly, it has to do with the drop in manufacturing costs for both the HR21 and the HR20. Obviously, removing the OTA tuner from the HR21 would contribute to that... but in general, the statements that DirecTV has made over the last 6 months are that manufacturing costs have dropped from $450 to, early this year, IIRC, in the neighborhood of $250. And those comments were made, again, IIRC, before the HR21 was in the picture. If everything stays the same, the HR21 saves $10 per receiver in licensing fees without the OTA tuner, so that would, ostensibly, put the price at $240.

And, DirecTV is willing to take a "loss" on the sale of the box knowing that what little loss they experience will be recouped over the course of your 2 year commitment.


----------



## MerckxMAd (Feb 15, 2006)

I got my second unit yesterday for $99 plus $20 FedEx shipping. Went thorugh to customer retention and put up a stink. After ten minutes of arguing and bringing up the FIOS threat, we struck a deal.


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks like Best Buy only has the HR21 online


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Quick, someone check Costco. $169???


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Quick, someone check Costco. $169???


I'll be checking Costco after work! I was there earlier in the week and they had 2 HR20's left sitting on the shelf before they got into the HR21's. Since I don't have HD Locals, I'd prefer the HR20, though this will be for the bedroom, so if they're out and I get a 21, I'll just wait for the Ota add on to be released.

If no one else updates before tonight, I'll fill you in on the price at our Costco.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

robdec said:


> Looks like Best Buy only has the HR21 online


What were you expecting?


----------



## muzzymate (Aug 20, 2007)

This is great news!

Once the MRV code is in place, I can finally start thinking about replacing my hacked SD Tivos. Saving $100 on each receiver when needing to replace two units is a big deal.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

MIAMI1683 said:


> I want to know where they limit you to one. Is that one at a time purchase?


Through my account, to Change Equipment, they only allow for ordering of 1. Now, that's not to say that they will not accept two orders...but it's just as easy to get another one locally.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

robdec said:


> Looks like Best Buy only has the HR21 online


I am able to select a store for local pickup...


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

NYSmoker said:


> The $199 HD DVR is now online and I can order it for that price plus 0.00 handling and delivery.
> 
> Calling a CSR however, I am told $299 plus 19.99 handling and delivery.
> 
> Everything is not in sync yet.


 Just curious... but why would you call a CSR if you didn't really have to? 
I've been with Directv for 10 years and the only time I've called a CSR is to activate/de-activate a receiver and I wish they would let you activate/de-activate online.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

marker101 said:


> I am able to select a store for local pickup...


I think the thread title is misleading. I'm guessing he was looking for an HR20.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Mike728 said:


> I think the thread title is misleading. I'm guessing he was looking for an HR20.


OK, that explains that. Thanks :righton:


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry you are correct. What I meant was that they didnt have the HR20 online.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have changed the title to reflect that this price change is for the HD-DVR (which is the HR20/21 regardless of the model and manufacturer)


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have changed the title to reflect that this price change is for the HD-DVR (which is the HR20/21 regardless of the model and manufacturer)


Where can a new HR20 be found? I think I missed my chance, since no one in the Chicago area has any left.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

dhhaines said:


> ...I wish they would let you activate/de-activate online.


One used to be able to do that on their web site; however, that was changed during the height of the access card hacking, when people were activating/deactivating/reactivating cards left and right.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mike728 said:


> Where can a new HR20 be found? I think I missed my chance, since no one in the Chicago area has any left.


They are very hard to find in the retail channel. I think ValueElectronics.com might have a couple left.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks, I tried to change it after I posted it but was only able to change the "sub-title" and not the main title.


Earl Bonovich said:


> I have changed the title to reflect that this price change is for the HD-DVR (which is the HR20/21 regardless of the model and manufacturer)


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

What ever happened to the "HR20-100's are still in production?"


Stuart Sweet said:


> They are very hard to find in the retail channel. I think ValueElectronics.com might have a couple left.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> What ever happened to the "HR20-100's are still in production?"


With the AM21 starting to enter the production phase, the HR20-100's still being in production will change very shortly....

Production was slowed to keep inventory levels up for model->model replacements, I do not know if the latest production runs were pushed into the retail chains.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Local retail (BestBuy) had HR21's. Got me one. Price on shelf was still $299, but it rang up as $199. So now I will have my two 

Didn't even bother telling them that their shelf price was now incorrect.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I stopped by during lunch today and Costco is indeed selling the HR21 for $169.99.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

braven said:


> I stopped by during lunch today and Costco is indeed selling the HR21 for $169.99.


Hmmm, a 21 might just be in my future.


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

I might have to get one of those at Costco


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

My local Costco had three HR20s on the shelf as of a few days ago.

The HR21 is a much simpler internal design than the HR20-100 (which in turn is simpler than the HR20-700). I can well believe it is cheaper to build, even disregarding the OTA tuner.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Great that they follow through with this price drop on time. That makes my decision to add D* along with E* a little easier. There are still a few things to get out of the way before I pull the trigger. One of which is I want to make sure the installer can put SWM in because there is no way in hell he will be able to pull another cable through.

I do want to point out the fact that while many of you are happy D* is "selling" HDDVR at a lower price, keep in mind it is a lease and they are merely asking a little less from you upfront for the privilege of leasing their box.


----------



## keithw1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

Well they just installed an HR-21 for me this morning and it said I would be charged $299 and the CSR I talked to yesterday afternoon who set up the installation said there were no incentives or rebates.  Does this mean I am going to be stuck with the old price???

Keith


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

keithw1975 said:


> Well they just installed an HR-21 for me this morning and it said I would be charged $299 and the CSR I talked to yesterday afternoon who set up the installation said there were no incentives or rebates.  Does this mean I am going to be stuck with the old price???
> 
> Keith


Have you called them back today?


----------



## keithw1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

On hold right now. First CSR didnt know anything about price drop.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

keithw1975 said:


> CSR didnt know anything about price drop.


No way!!! :lol:


----------



## keithw1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

I am happy.  I got what I believe was customer retention and they agreed to take $10 of my next 12 bills for a total savings of $120. 

Keith


----------



## Get-Me (Nov 1, 2006)

HI ALL!!

Does anyone know if the Purchase Price also went down?

I am one of those people who dont like to lease but would rather purchase.

Reason is I will be changing the 320GB Drive to a 1TB Drive. Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes it did... $499


----------



## iceburg02 (Sep 20, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> They are very hard to find in the retail channel. I think ValueElectronics.com might have a couple left.


I just got a note from VE - they do have two HR20's left. However, because they paid full price for them, they can't offer them at the new discounted level. C'est la vie.


----------



## ElectronJunky (Aug 1, 2007)

I checked my account online and I was available for an upgrade for $99. I emailed D* to ask if there were any special pricing for long term subs. I received an email back with the pin number, so I called.

The said $199 over the phone! Whoa! I can get it online for $99. They said I should buy it online then. I asked if there was anything they could do for me, and they offered 6 months of free HD access. I said you could do better than that. So they offered 12 months. What a push over. THis was too easy. I asked when they could ship it to me and they put me on hold. They ended up disconnecting me.  

I ended up calling back and the new CSR couldn't process the order because the other CSR had her locked out of my account. She said because of my trouble she would offer me the HD DVR at $99 + tax + shipping - 12 months of free HD access! SWEET! :hurah: She said she would notate my account and told me to call back the next day.

I called back today and they are processing the order.


----------



## deweybroncos (Jun 15, 2007)

Ordered my new HDdvr today online from Directv for $199 plus $11.94 tax. Will they charge an activation fee since I already have HD and dvr service? I plan on deactivating my D10, so all four of my tv's have Dvr's with two of them having HD dvrs.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DirecTV doesn't have an activation fee to charge...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Lets not give them any ideas. :grin:


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Just picked me up a second HR20-700 from Costco, since we have no HD locals here, and not even a hint of when they might be available.

Our costco had a single HR20-700 left before they switch over to exclusively HR21.

Guess it's time to retire the old SD Tivo in the bedroom!


----------



## rickeame (Sep 5, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> It seems that as of Thursday, January 10th DirecTV has dropped the suggested price of the HR2X series of HD-DVR's to $199.99. On top of that, they are still offering the $100 rebate to new customers. $99 net for new customers, $199 for existing (list prices)....... dammmmm


FRAK. I just got mine 3 weeks ago.


----------



## stchang (Aug 7, 2002)

FYI, I just got one for $19.99. I called customer service and said I wanted to cancel. He asked why, and I said $199 was too much for a 2nd DVR, so he offered it for "free" with 19.99 S/H and a 2 year commit.


----------



## ulbonado (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmm, I have a new customer install scheduled for 1/15 that I ordered at the end of December at the previous price. Since the web site quotes me the new price now, I assume if I call I can get it lowered, no? Since I can always just cancel the install and start over...


----------



## Zepes (Dec 27, 2007)

stchang said:


> FYI, I just got one for $19.99. I called customer service and said I wanted to cancel. He asked why, and I said $199 was too much for a 2nd DVR, so he offered it for "free" with 19.99 S/H and a 2 year commit.


Ok, I fell for this one. I could get one for $99, but the 1$19.99 was for a SDDVR


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got back from local bb. Bought HR21 on 12/10, got 100 dollars plus tax back no hassles. So thankful for this website/forum.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

doctrsnoop said:


> Just got back from local bb. Bought HR21 on 12/10, got 100 dollars plus tax back no hassles. So thankful for this website/forum.


You got lucky. I've had them deny me a price match credit because it was 31 days from purchase, like yours.


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Mike728 said:


> You got lucky. I've had them deny me a price match credit because it was 31 days from purchase, like yours.


Try a different store, or even a different person? I was slightly worried too but the person either saw the date and figured it was close enough or didn't care.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

The one I ordered yesterday from DirecTV is already out for delivery! It's going to be a busy weekend installing DVR's! :hurah:


----------



## ElmoreT (Jan 4, 2008)

Mike728 said:


> They're still shipping new HR20's?


I must say, I was impressed to see FedEx arrive this morning, less than 24 hours since my order.

However, I was not impressed to find a *refurbished* HR20-700 in the box.

Advice?

I don't honestly know the difference between the HR20 and HR21.

Do I call and complain or stick with the refurb and see what happens?


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

ElmoreT said:


> I don't honestly know the difference between the HR20 and HR21.
> 
> Do I call and complain or stick with the refurb and see what happens?


HR20 has OTA capabilities, while the HR21 does not. That's the main difference.

I would try it out and see if it works. You have 30 days, or something like that, to return it if you're not satisfied.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

You really have no right to complain about a refurb. They can, and do, send you anything they want. Saying to a CSR you don't want a refurb is a non-starter.

Plus what do you have to lose by plugging it in and seeing if it works? If it works fine, who cares?

There are a lot of refurbs out there working just perfectly.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

Well. he certainly has a RIGHT to complain (free speech and all that) but it won't help. 

Funny thing is, they "reserve the right" to send refurbs even to new customers but (in their DORIS subscriber system) it says(paraphrased) "don't tell this to the customer unless they ask." :lol:



Carl Spock said:


> You really have no right to complain about a refurb. They can, and do, send you anything they want. Saying to a CSR you don't want a refurb is a non-starter.
> 
> Plus what do you have to lose by plugging it in and seeing if it works? If it works fine, who cares?
> 
> There are a lot of refurbs out there working just perfectly.


----------



## robdec (Jul 13, 2007)

Just got back from my Costco and they only had the HR21's and the price was $269 LOL


----------



## ahab (Aug 15, 2007)

Perhaps someone can help me figure this out. After getting used to using an HR20 for a few months, the price drops makes me feel ready to replace my (owned) HR10 in the other room. I see in my account on DTV that I can get the $99 price for an HR20/21 (don't really care, since I'm not really using OTA anyway) and a self-install. My question is, if I get one and replace my HR10 with it, what will I have to do to make the transition? That is, do I deactivate service on the HR10 and activate the new one?


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

ahab said:


> Perhaps someone can help me figure this out. After getting used to using an HR20 for a few months, the price drops makes me feel ready to replace my (owned) HR10 in the other room. I see in my account on DTV that I can get the $99 price for an HR20/21 (don't really care, since I'm not really using OTA anyway) and a self-install. My question is, if I get one and replace my HR10 with it, what will I have to do to make the transition? That is, do I deactivate service on the HR10 and activate the new one?


 When you get the new unit hooked up, just call Directv to activate the new unit. You can either keep the HR10 activated and use it or deactivate it at the same time you activate the new one.


----------



## NYSmoker (Aug 20, 2006)

robdec said:


> Just got back from my Costco and they only had the HR21's and the price was $269 LOL


I just picked up an HR21 at Costco an hour ago. It was $169.00.


----------



## ahab (Aug 15, 2007)

dhhaines said:


> When you get the new unit hooked up, just call Directv to activate the new unit. You can either keep the HR10 activated and use it or deactivate it at the same time you activate the new one.


Nice and simple...thanks. I'm sick of getting different channels in different rooms.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

TBlazer07 said:


> Well. he certainly has a RIGHT to complain (free speech and all that) but it won't help.


True. Far be it from me to stop anyone from *****ing on the Internet, or to DirecTV on the phone for that matter. Go ahead and complain, Elmore.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

ahab said:


> ...the price drops makes me feel ready to replace my (owned) HR10 in the other room...


From the HD DVR FAQ: _What do I need to know about HD DVR ordering and installation?_
→ Ordering Tips
→ Installation Guide

Use the email sample and you should be able to replace an HR10 for free.

- Craig


----------



## ahab (Aug 15, 2007)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> From the HD DVR FAQ: _What do I need to know about HD DVR ordering and installation?_
> → Ordering Tips
> → Installation Guide
> 
> ...


Thanks...I guess the question would be, is the HR10 worth more than $99 at this point?


----------



## Frodtab (Sep 17, 2006)

robdec said:


> Just got back from my Costco and they only had the HR21's and the price was $269 LOL


I bought one last night at Costco and it was $169. The sign at my Costco was wrong. Did you take it to the register to check price?


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

ahab said:


> Thanks...I guess the question would be, is the HR10 worth more than $99 at this point?


I sold mine on ebay for 147 last month


----------



## Folin (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like a $99 instant rebate going on right now direct thru D* online.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Folin said:


> Looks like a $99 instant rebate going on right now direct thru D* online.


I believe that's only for new subscribers.


----------



## ElmoreT (Jan 4, 2008)

TBlazer07 said:


> Well. he certainly has a RIGHT to complain (free speech and all that) but it won't help.
> 
> 
> Carl Spock said:
> ...


Fair enough, fair enough. I have not had much luck with refurbs in my lifetime, although this will be my first reconditioned receiver.

All the same, you guys must not have heard about the "honey" versus "vinegar" hypothesis.

I called to politely inquire about my options and they _gave_ me the receiver. I just had to pay for shipping.

Not too shabby.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Sweet!!! I just ordered an HR20/21 online at Directv to be shipped with no installation for $99.00 plus tax... no shipping charge either. Guess the R15 gets retired in a few days.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

I'd been waiting for the price to drop to order a second HD DVR, I got the first for $199 five months ago, Directv's been holding firm at $299 since. I was going to order online $199 plus tax no shipping/installation decided to call instead so I could beg for an HR21. The swell fella I spoke with quoted me $99, tax, shipping total $126. I verified the information once and gave him my card number so quick I forgot to beg. I checked online an it's shipped, Fedex Overnight, total $126.98. WooHoo! My sons got his own DVR again.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

*Sweet!!! I just ordered an HR20/21 online at Directv to be shipped with no installation for $99.00 plus tax... no shipping charge either. Guess the R15 gets retired in a few days.*

Now I feel so screwed.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

samrs said:


> *Sweet!!! I just ordered an HR20/21 online at Directv to be shipped with no installation for $99.00 plus tax... no shipping charge either. Guess the R15 gets retired in a few days.*
> 
> Now I feel so screwed.


 Yea... but you got to talk to the nice CSR and all


----------



## FriscoJoe (Mar 22, 2007)

When you purchase from Costco...does it include the BBCs?


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

FriscoJoe said:


> When you purchase from Costco...does it include the BBBs?


If you mean BBC's, they come in the boxes of all the MPEG-4 receivers.


----------



## FriscoJoe (Mar 22, 2007)

dhhaines said:


> Sweet!!! I just ordered an HR20/21 online at Directv to be shipped with no installation for $99.00 plus tax... no shipping charge either. Guess the R15 gets retired in a few days.


I am guessing this is your first HR2x? I tried to order my second and it shows up as 199+tax.



samrs said:


> Now I feel so screwed.


I was told the policy is one "deal on equipment upgrades" per year. I am in the same boat and have not been able to get better than $199.


----------



## FriscoJoe (Mar 22, 2007)

Mike728 said:


> If you mean BBC's, they come in the boxes of all the MPEG-4 receivers.


Yes that's what I meant. Thanks!


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

On the web site mine shows as $199, the CSR just gave it to me for $99, I didn't have any hold time either. I think I'll go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

FriscoJoe said:


> I am guessing this is your first HR2x? I tried to order my second and it shows up as 199+tax.
> 
> I was told the policy is one "deal on equipment upgrades" per year. I am in the same boat and have not been able to get better than $199.


 Nope just got another one in September for $150.00. This will be my third one. It'll replace an R15. Not sure what the policy is, but I've been with them since 1997 and had sport packages off and on throughout the years.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

ahab said:


> Thanks...I guess the question would be, is the HR10 worth more than $99 at this point?


COMPLETE DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo
30 Hours of HD Recording Time, 200 Hours of SD Recording Time. Six Months Parts and Labor warranty from weaKnees. Refurbished.
$1199.00 - IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING!*

Wow. Free shipping! I'm curious how many of these Weaknees expects to sell.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

dhhaines said:


> Nope just got another one in September for $150.00. This will be my third one. It'll replace an R15. Not sure what the policy is, but I've been with them since 1997 and had sport packages off and on throughout the years.


Been with them since 1999, Premier package and Sunday Ticket. I have one HR20 that I got almost a year ago. I emailed customer service and talked to a Tech Department CSR (which is where the email reply sent me). No go on anything less than $199 plus $19.99 shipping & handling. No credits offered.

I guess I have to play CSR Roulette.


----------



## FriscoJoe (Mar 22, 2007)

Bob Coxner said:


> Been with them since 1999, Premier package and Sunday Ticket. I have one HR20 that I got almost a year ago. I emailed customer service and talked to a Tech Department CSR (which is where the email reply sent me). No go on anything less than $199 plus $19.99 shipping & handling. No credits offered.
> 
> I guess I have to play CSR Roulette.


I got one for the $20 S&H fee only about 4 months ago. I also have not been able to do better than $199 for a second box. Have called twice and emailed. No dice. Let us know if CSR roulette works for you...


----------



## scottz46 (Sep 4, 2007)

HR21-700s were 169 yesterday at costco


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> Been with them since 1999, Premier package and Sunday Ticket. I have one HR20 that I got almost a year ago. I emailed customer service and talked to a Tech Department CSR (which is where the email reply sent me). No go on anything less than $199 plus $19.99 shipping & handling. No credits offered.
> 
> I guess I have to play CSR Roulette.


Possibly leaving Sunday Ticket is what got me a cheaper deal

Try that


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Bob Coxner said:


> COMPLETE DirecTV HR10-250 HD TiVo
> 30 Hours of HD Recording Time, 200 Hours of SD Recording Time. Six Months Parts and Labor warranty from weaKnees. Refurbished.
> $1199.00 - IN STOCK! FREE SHIPPING!*
> 
> Wow. Free shipping! I'm curious how many of these Weaknees expects to sell.


What a deal. :lol:


----------



## mixelplick (Sep 13, 2006)

Just got off the phone with them and I told them I wanted to upgrade my old Tivo HD DVR and he said since I was swapping it out they would upgrade me for free, no shipping, tax or anything. I won't get it right away because they said they had to have someone come out here to swap them but hey, free is good!


----------



## dtrell (Dec 28, 2007)

samrs said:


> *Sweet!!! I just ordered an HR20/21 online at Directv to be shipped with no installation for $99.00 plus tax... no shipping charge either. Guess the R15 gets retired in a few days.*
> 
> Now I feel so screwed.


dude, you werent screwed. he got it for 99 because he was upgrading an exisiting non-mpeg4 HD box. actually if hed have called retention, hed have probably gotten it upgraded for free. so he actually screwed himself.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yesterday, the DirecTV CSR's knew nothing about a price drop. Today, they're giving the darn things away! :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

scottz46 said:


> HR21-700s were 169 yesterday at costco


Mine was still selling them for 269 yesterday.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> Been with them since 1999, Premier package and Sunday Ticket. I have one HR20 that I got almost a year ago. I emailed customer service and talked to a Tech Department CSR (which is where the email reply sent me). No go on anything less than $199 plus $19.99 shipping & handling. No credits offered.
> 
> I guess I have to play CSR Roulette.


 I've only ever talked to a CSR once except to activate new receivers. That one time was to replace an owned R10 that the harddrive went out on. Got an R15 replacement for free and an HR20 for $150.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

dtrell said:


> dude, you werent screwed. he got it for 99 because he was upgrading an exisiting non-mpeg4 HD box. actually if hed have called retention, hed have probably gotten it upgraded for free. so he actually screwed himself.


I used to have an R-15, it too was a non-mpeg4 box, I don't recollect it doing HD though.

The $20 ain't that big a deal. I also got to talk to a swell fella.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

marker101 said:


> Yesterday, the DirecTV CSR's knew nothing about a price drop. Today, they're giving the darn things away! :lol:


To current subs or new ones?


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> To current subs or new ones?


I should have said _practically_ giving them away.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

I actually got to my delivered package, and I was shocked as anything. Instead of the expected HR21 model, like the one I got at BB, in the box was a HR20!!


----------



## ElmoreT (Jan 4, 2008)

ElmoreT said:


> Fair enough, fair enough. I have not had much luck with refurbs in my lifetime, although this will be my first reconditioned receiver.
> 
> All the same, you guys must not have heard about the "honey" versus "vinegar" hypothesis.
> 
> ...


Well - - I suppose you get what you pay for.

After an hour on the phone with tech support it was confirmed...

My refurb is a dud.

Now can I complain?


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

marker101 said:


> I actually got to my delivered package, and I was shocked as anything. Instead of the expected HR21 model, like the one I got at BB, in the box was a HR20!!


 But at least the one I got from BB had the BBC modules in the box


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

ElmoreT said:


> Now can I complain?


Absolutely.

Despite my churlish attitude - my apologies, Elmore - you've always had that. It's not my board. Who am I to say what people can and cannot post?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> Who am I to say what people can and cannot post?


Indeed. Leave that to the Sith.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

marker101 said:


> But at least the one I got from BB had the BBC modules in the box


As for the reason they normally don't include BBCs with refurbs is:

Wait for it...

Wait for it...

Wait for it...

Assuming you are replacing a defective HR2x, you should ALREADY have BBCs.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

RobertE said:


> As for the reason they normally don't include BBCs with refurbs is:
> 
> Wait for it...
> 
> ...


They assumed wrong  Although that's what they sent me (a refurb), it isn't a replacement, it's a "new" install.

Oh well, I just ordered two from the DirecTV website. I have one extra one now, so I'll have to just wait for the mailing for second tuner.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

marker101 said:


> They assumed wrong  Although that's what they sent me (a refurb), it isn't a replacement, it's a "new" install.
> 
> Oh well, I just ordered two from the DirecTV website. I have one extra one now, so I'll have to just wait for the mailing for second tuner.


If it was not a replacement for a another HR2x, then it should have had the full accessories bag instead of the basic bag. Sounds like they pulled from the wrong pile.


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

Man ever since I ordered my HD DVR like 10 days ago it is not shown as an option for me online anymore. I don't get it. I can call and order another one. Why won't they show it to me online anymore? Even after I canceled my original order it still wasn't showing up a day later. Man I hope I don't get a refurb HR20. I will be pissed. I actually want an HR21 because of the black color and I don't care about OTA. I will also be pissed if they show up with an AT9 dish instead of the AU9. The CSR said she couldn't guarantee what they shipped and actually gave me the name and number of the install company and my order number so I could call them and see if I could verify what I was getting but I am figuring I would end up just wasting my time with some idiot on the phone and there would be nothing I could do to change it anyway. If I do get an HR20 maybe I will just put that in the bedroom and run across the street and get an HR21 from Costco.


----------



## bakerfall (Aug 23, 2006)

RobertE said:


> If it was not a replacement for a another HR2x, then it should have had the full accessories bag instead of the basic bag. Sounds like they pulled from the wrong pile.


Same thing happened to me today. Got a refurb HR20-100 to replace a defective HR10-250, no BBC.


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

My BestBuy only has HR21s. I was willing to pay $299 for an HR20 but can't find one locally. Drat.


----------



## cneo (Oct 30, 2007)

After reading this thread, and having purchased a new HDDVR at BestBuy within the last 30 days, today I went to the store with my receipt and the price was now $199: got a $100 back. Thanks to you all.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

RobertE said:


> If it was not a replacement for a another HR2x, then it should have had the full accessories bag instead of the basic bag. Sounds like they pulled from the wrong pile.


Yeah, they must have. It only came with a remote, power cord, and instruction booklet. But I certainly don't need cables of any kind, and if it means having a HR20, I'll just wait for BBC's to be shipped to me.


----------



## jswinner (Dec 21, 2007)

Being a new customer (install was 3 weeks ago), I tried to get them to credit me the $100 drop. No go through a regular CSR. I did get 3 month free HDNet, not to seem ungrateful, but thanks for nothing....


----------



## Miller_Time (Dec 2, 2007)

I am scheduled for an install this afternoon(hopefully, was declined due to LOS issue last month but thats another story). I called D* just now to ask for a price adjust. Was escalated to CSR in a different dept and was told that the deal I got was $299 - $100 with free install. The new deal is $199 - $100 with $99 install. I tried to check this for myself online and the system is temporarily unavailable...


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I called back and complained about the CSR I talked to on Thursday not knowing about the new price and refusing to sell it at $199. I'm getting one installed Monday for $99. OK, I feel a little better.


----------



## HayaBuddha (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess things have changed a bit since last I looked, but aren't the BestBuy/Costco/etc prices only for new customers? Existing customers can buy them for that price? If you buy from another source, do you still pay DTV monthly to "lease" the equipment?

I've been trying to get a deal to switch over two UltimateTV DVRs for HD-DVRs and haven't seen anything close to the packages I see others getting, despite dealing with retention...attitude on my part hasn't even seemed to matter because whether I'm being nice, being abrupt, being pissy whatever, still nothing better than $199 per HD-DVR. I have NOT tried since this price drop, however.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

HayaBuddha said:


> I guess things have changed a bit since last I looked, but aren't the BestBuy/Costco/etc prices only for new customers?


They are for any D* subscriber.



> Existing customers can buy them for that price? If you buy from another source, do you still pay DTV monthly to "lease" the equipment?


Yes, any newly activated D* DVR is "leased" upon activation.



> I've been trying to get a deal to switch over two UltimateTV DVRs for HD-DVRs and haven't seen anything close to the packages I see others getting, despite dealing with retention...attitude on my part hasn't even seemed to matter because whether I'm being nice, being abrupt, being pissy whatever, still nothing better than $199 per HD-DVR. I have NOT tried since this price drop, however.


Do you have a five LNB dish? If you don't, you should be able to get at least one HD DVR with installation when you switch over to High Definition.

Rich


----------



## MarauderFH (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're a current customer you can typically get an HR21 for free. Especially if you have the tivo unit. I got an HR21 for free, 1 year free HD, 6 months free cinemax and HBO because I wasn't about to pay for an HR21 "upgrade" (...) when the same thing is offered elsewhere.


----------



## cruise350 (Dec 25, 2006)

Well, I think I got screwed, I just ordered one on Thursday, for the new $199 price, + she knocked off another $100 so the price was $99. Plus the shipping and tax since I didn't want to wait for install since I didn't need it installed. I also got $10 off my bill for the next 12 months. So essentially it was free.

Here is how I got screwed. The hr20 arrives today (Saturday), I think great, fast shipping. Open up the box and its a lousy HR20-100S. Upon further examination I see it is a refurb unit. I call and complained before activating it and they said since it is a leased unit you won't always recieve a new one. Aside from the deal I got, I still laid out money for this unit and I should have got a new one. I was hoping for an HR21 because I kind of like the black. I hope this unit behaves, I heard the 100s is a pile of crap compared to the 700s.

What really rubs me, is the csr told me that I could have gone to Best Buy and buy one for 199 and she would then give me a credit for the 100 like she did when I ordered one direct. Just burns me up they sent me a used one when I ordered a new one.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

cruise350 said:


> Well, I think I got screwed, I just ordered one on Thursday, for the new $199 price, + she knocked off another $100 so the price was $99. Plus the shipping and tax since I didn't want to wait for install since I didn't need it installed. I also got $10 off my bill for the next 12 months. So essentially it was free.
> 
> Here is how I got screwed. The hr20 arrives today (Saturday), I think great, fast shipping. Open up the box and its a lousy HR20-100S. Upon further examination I see it is a refurb unit. I call and complained before activating it and they said since it is a leased unit you won't always recieve a new one. Aside from the deal I got, I still laid out money for this unit and I should have got a new one. I was hoping for an HR21 because I kind of like the black. I hope this unit behaves, I heard the 100s is a pile of crap compared to the 700s.
> 
> What really rubs me, is the csr told me that I could have gone to Best Buy and buy one for 199 and she would then give me a credit for the 100 like she did when I ordered one direct. Just burns me up they sent me a used one when I ordered a new one.


No where is it stated or promised you'd get a "new" one. All the boxes are leased anyway.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

The HR20-100 is fine. I think it's better than the -700. The only reason people like the 700 is that it is black and that it gets CE updates sooner, though that last difference is disappearing. The -100 is a newer design and has a coaxial audio out which the -700 lacks.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

And you forgot the -100's crappy RF remote. It sucks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> And you forgot the -100's crappy RF remote. It sucks.


Umm... they are th same RF remotes (both the -700 and -100 ... all receivers, use the same remotes and the same RF remotes).

If you are referring to the fact that you need an external antenna on the -100... that is different...


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

sbl said:


> The HR20-100 is fine. I think it's better than the -700. The only reason people like the 700 is that it is black and that it gets CE updates sooner, though that last difference is disappearing. The -100 is a newer design and has a coaxial audio out which the -700 lacks.


Are you talking about the HR20-700? I thought that a black HR20-700 was about as rare as the Detroit Lions making the playoffs.


----------



## bobiii (Dec 23, 2003)

Costco in Palmdale, CA has the Hr21-70 for $169.99 for existing subscribers!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Umm... they are th same RF remotes (both the -700 and -100 ... all receivers, use the same remotes and the same RF remotes).
> 
> If you are referring to the fact that you need an external antenna on the -100... that is different...


One's an internal RF, the other an external. By definition, that makes them different RF remotes, and the one on the -100 sucks.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> One's an internal RF, the other an external. By definition, that makes them different RF remotes, and the one on the -100 sucks.


Nope.

The remote is %100 the same. Its the location of the antenna that is different.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

External =/ internal =/ external; therefore, the two cannot be the same. The -100's remote still sucks.


----------



## willardcpa (Jun 5, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> One's an internal RF, the other an external. By definition, that makes them different RF remotes, and the one on the -100 sucks.


Edited to add that I took my sweet time to type this and a couple of posts made it in before I hit submit.

It's semantics, the REMOTES as Earl pointed out are identical, the receivers are different. Admittedly the remote "systems" are different - "By definition". Have you tried one of the recent CE releases? I have a 100 and the RF remote system as you pointed out "sucked", in fact I'd say it was downright unusable. But one of the CE releases a month or so ago changed it - it is now over 95% reliable for me (in fact I'd say maybe more than 99%). Before I was always watching closely to see if the remote button push worked or not - it working was the exception not the rule, now it seems to work all the time, only occasionally does it miss a button push, or double up on a button push. So if you haven't tried the RF under the latest CE releases - I'd recommend it.


----------



## packerdave (Jan 13, 2008)

I received my first HR20 last year for free ( lots of phone calls ). I had kept my HR10-250 and used it on my secondary tv. Its been acting up, so I thought I would see what they would do for me on a 2nd unit.

I emailed in, got a pin number to call back. After intial response of "the price just dropped to $199, she told me they could give it to me for $99.

I accepted and will see which exact unit arrives. 

Maybe I could have bargained more, but $99 to upgrade 2 x TV's to HR20/21's seems ok.


----------



## jbeck22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Can someone help me with this? I have HD with DirecTV for awhile now with the H20 (none DVR version). I also have one of the older Hughes Tivo DirecTV Tivo units. I called today and the CSR said that they would not match Dish Network's promotion of giving the HDDVR for free...even if I left DTV. I told the CSR that if she wanted to keep my business that she would do it and she told me that they "just can't give equipment away for free".

Anyone know what department I need to get in order to get one for free?

Thanks for the help and also thanks for the heads up on this deal!!!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Try calling back and getting another CSR, or better yet, ask for the retention department.


----------



## jbeck22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> Try calling back and getting another CSR, or better yet, ask for the retention department.


I asked to speak to the retention department when I called this morning and the CSR acted like they had never heard of that department. Is it really called "retention department" or do I need to act like I'm going to cancel and get the cancellation department?


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Well as documented in the General discussion, if you act like you want to get cancelled you might.... surprise!!! actually get cancelled without a chance to say, wait a second!. So you better actually mean it.


----------



## jbeck22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok I'll try calling back in a few minutes and see where I end up. I'll post back with the results.


----------



## jbeck22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok just got off the phone with them and man it took some work just to get to the retention department, but finally I get transfered and they finally gave me a "new" HDDVR for free +shipping and handling for $20.00. The only thing that kinda sucks about it is that she wouldn't just send me the box she made me get the installation.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## stchang (Aug 7, 2002)

I just got my refurb hr20-700. It is a leased one, so I don't know how good a deal it is. 

The easy way to get to retention is to make sure the first thing you say is I want to cancel my service. I suppose they could just cancel me without offering anything, but I haven't heard of that happening. I tried to cancel 3 times now and each time they offerred something for staying.


----------



## Incog-Neato (Apr 21, 2006)

CRG = Customer Retention Group


jbeck22 said:


> I asked to speak to the retention department when I called this morning and the CSR acted like they had never heard of that department. Is it really called "retention department" or do I need to act like I'm going to cancel and get the cancellation department?


----------



## Santoro (Dec 31, 2007)

cneo said:


> After reading this thread, and having purchased a new HDDVR at BestBuy within the last 30 days, today I went to the store with my receipt and the price was now $199: got a $100 back. Thanks to you all.


Me too.. Bless this place.


----------



## AZ_Engineer (Nov 14, 2007)

I have 2 HR10-250s that I bought before leasing ever started. I will switch to the HR21 once the AM21 is available. If I have the protection plan, will D** switch me to HR21s if my units suddenly stop working?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

AZ_Engineer said:


> I have 2 HR10-250s that I bought before leasing ever started. I will switch to the HR21 once the AM21 is available. If I have the protection plan, will D** switch me to HR21s if my units suddenly stop working?


What is an "AM21"?

Rich


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> What is an "AM21"?
> 
> Rich


The AM21 is a external (stackable) over the air tuner that can be connected to the HR21. It connects via USB and sits on top.

*LINK*


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

rich584 said:


> What is an "AM21"?
> 
> Rich


AM21 is the OTA add-on receiver for the HR21 which was announced at CES


----------



## Dirac (Apr 24, 2007)

I just "purchased" two new HR20s from Circuit City, one on Jan 6 and one on Jan 10. I see now they are $199.99, but CC has not changed their price from $299.99 so I can't do the price correction directly through Circuit City. Does anyone have an online link for DirecTV (or Best Buy or some other big box) that shows the *HR20* (not the HR21) for the new price so I can do a printout/online price match with CC? I have a feeling they'll balk if I show them the price of an HR21 at BB.

Ideally, CC updates their price within the next 3 weeks but I'm not counting on that either.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I want to swap an HR20 for a 21 simply because I want a black one (every other component in the rack is black). D* won't do it. They told me I have to go purchase the 21 and send the 20 back.


----------



## mikbro (Nov 9, 2007)

Dirac said:


> I just "purchased" two new HR20s from Circuit City, one on Jan 6 and one on Jan 10. I see now they are $199.99, but CC has not changed their price from $299.99 so I can't do the price correction directly through Circuit City. Does anyone have an online link for DirecTV (or Best Buy or some other big box) that shows the *HR20* (not the HR21) for the new price so I can do a printout/online price match with CC? I have a feeling they'll balk if I show them the price of an HR21 at BB.
> 
> Ideally, CC updates their price within the next 3 weeks but I'm not counting on that either.


Doesn't CC allow you to do a price match w/BB?


----------



## pinkfloyd01 (Jul 7, 2007)

Here in Atlanta,Costco has had the 21's for $169 for several days now.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

mikbro said:


> Doesn't CC allow you to do a price match w/BB?


They should, as long as bestbuy has the item in stock and it's within a certain amount of miles from CC.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> The AM21 is a external (stackable) over the air tuner that can be connected to the HR21. It connects via USB and sits on top.
> 
> *LINK*


Thanx, that really had me puzzled.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

doctrsnoop said:


> AM21 is the OTA add-on receiver for the HR21 which was announced at CES


Ah! Even clearer. Thanx. Just out of curiosity, I have never used an antenna. What am I missing? I live in the NYC Metro area.

Rich


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Ah! Even clearer. Thanx. Just out of curiosity, I have never used an antenna. What am I missing? I live in the NYC Metro area.
> 
> Rich


You might be missing out on PBS HD. Also, in general, OTA HD broadcasts are less compressed and better than satellite/cable feeds. If you check antennaweb.org and input your address info it'll tell you what kind of broadcasts, and what kind of antenna you'll need to get them


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Tried purchasing from BestBuy today with a 12% off coupon and a triple rewards zone coupon. 

No dice. Told me it was either one or the other. Chose the 12% off coupon. When she rang it up, it didn't deduct anything. When she read the coupon, it doesn't say it's valid on this purchase.

She manually deducted the amount anyway and off I went. When I got to the car, I read the triple points coupon and it doesnt' mention sat receivers or DVR's either.

Technically, I don't think either one of these coupons are supposed to be used, but I was at least able to use one and got it for $175.

Could have just gone to Costco, but really wanted to try the triple point coupon too and even though it got shot down, just bought it at BB since I was already there.

They had about 24 HR21's stacked up.


----------



## Dirac (Apr 24, 2007)

mikbro said:


> Doesn't CC allow you to do a price match w/BB?


Yes, if BB still carried the HR20.

Good news, though... my CC price matched BB's HR21 price for my HR20s. So all is well.


----------



## netcam (Jul 28, 2007)

doctrsnoop said:


> Just got back from local bb. Bought HR21 on 12/10, got 100 dollars plus tax back no hassles. So thankful for this website/forum.


Thanks for update, Im in the same situation as you! I'm looking forward to by adjustment...


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

pinkfloyd01 said:


> Here in Atlanta,Costco has had the 21's for $169 for several days now.


$199 with tax.


----------



## jbeck22 (Jan 14, 2008)

The technicians just left and I am now the proud owner of a HR21-700 :grin: 

Thanks for all of the help!!


----------



## acsea (Jan 3, 2008)

I had my HR21-700 installed on Dec 27. When I received my first bill since my upgrade on Jan 17, I called D* because I had a question. After getting my question answered I started asking about honoring in the new price drop since my order. they quickly offered a $10 credit on the next 10 billing cycles. All I did was kindly ask for a price match, never had to threaten to cancel. I did not really expect to receive any discount. Needless to say, I am very happy!


----------



## ahab (Aug 15, 2007)

I decided to upgrade my HR10 to an HR20/21 (already have one HR20-700), so I e-mailed DTV after the price drop and asked what the best deal they had was. I got a reply about being a good customer, blah, blah, along with an 800 number to call and a PIN number to use. 

CSR first said she could give me a free box and sat, but I said I already got the new sat, and she looked again and said I used up my 'free' box when I used the Mover's Connection (even though they left the HR10 for use in the other room, it was considered an exchange or upgrade). So she offered me $99+shipping with a $10 credit for 12 months to basically make it free. And I didn't have to give up the HR10. At first she said I needed an installer to come out, but after I told her I just need the box she said she could drop-ship to me. This way, I can at least watch what's on the HR10 after deactivating it before wiping the thing. I'm pretty satisfied (assuming nothing gets screwed up between now and then).


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> I want to swap an HR20 for a 21 simply because I want a black one (every other component in the rack is black). D* won't do it. They told me I have to go purchase the 21 and send the 20 back.


Pm me, I'll buy your hr20


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think you can buy it.

It's a leased receiver. If he deactivates it (in order to sell it), D* will want it back.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

doctrsnoop said:


> You might be missing out on PBS HD. Also, in general, OTA HD broadcasts are less compressed and better than satellite/cable feeds. If you check antennaweb.org and input your address info it'll tell you what kind of broadcasts, and what kind of antenna you'll need to get them


Got it, thanx for the link. All I would get is the local PBS station. Too much work for one station.

Thanx,
Rich


----------



## pchrist (May 27, 2007)

Has anyone seen this deal now?? I just purchased a hr21 for 199 on wednesday and now i see they are selling them for 99 on the website. Was thinking of contacting d* and asking them to credit or send another reciever since i have another tv that i would love to have HDDVR on!!! Any ideas on who to contact??

Is there a specific number for customer retention??

Pete


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

pchrist said:


> Has anyone seen this deal now?? I just purchased a hr21 for 199 on wednesday and now i see they are selling them for 99 on the website. Was thinking of contacting d* and asking them to credit or send another reciever since i have another tv that i would love to have HDDVR on!!! Any ideas on who to contact??
> 
> Is there a specific number for customer retention??
> 
> Pete


Where do you see they are selling them for $99? It seems to be limited to new customers unless you can do some dealing with retentions.

Just call up directv and say Cancel at the voice prompts and that will take you to the retention department.


----------



## pchrist (May 27, 2007)

i see them offered to new customers. I mentioned that to them when i ordered the last one and they gave me the last price of 199. then two days later i see it for 99 feel like i got robbed on it!!!! would like to try and get the credit or another receiver any ideas???


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

pchrist said:


> i see them offered to new customers. I mentioned that to them when i ordered the last one and they gave me the last price of 199. then two days later i see it for 99 feel like i got robbed on it!!!! would like to try and get the credit or another receiver any ideas???


Are you signed in when you see that price? I just see that the price has dropped $100.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep, that price is only visible when you're not signed in as it's for new customers only.


----------



## pchrist (May 27, 2007)

i have seen it in two places!!!!

this is what i seen then told direct tv and they gave me the old price of 199 which it was last week. Now in 2 days it is another 100 lower??

Just got an email from Customer service and they gave me a number to call with a pin number hopefully i can get it worked out tomorrow with them.


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

willardcpa said:


> Edited to add that I took my sweet time to type this and a couple of posts made it in before I hit submit.
> 
> It's semantics, the REMOTES as Earl pointed out are identical, the receivers are different. Admittedly the remote "systems" are different - "By definition". Have you tried one of the recent CE releases? I have a 100 and the RF remote system as you pointed out "sucked", in fact I'd say it was downright unusable. But one of the CE releases a month or so ago changed it - it is now over 95% reliable for me (in fact I'd say maybe more than 99%). Before I was always watching closely to see if the remote button push worked or not - it working was the exception not the rule, now it seems to work all the time, only occasionally does it miss a button push, or double up on a button push. So if you haven't tried the RF under the latest CE releases - I'd recommend it.


Ive got a -100 and from 20 feet away it doesnt work for crap. I got the latest release. receiver is fine but the RF part of it is junk.

mike


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

pchrist said:


> i have seen it in two places!!!!
> 
> this is what i seen then told direct tv and they gave me the old price of 199 which it was last week. Now in 2 days it is another 100 lower??
> 
> Just got an email from Customer service and they gave me a number to call with a pin number hopefully i can get it worked out tomorrow with them.


No, it's not another 100 lower.

It used to be $299 for existing customers and $199 for new customers.

The price dropped $100

It's now #199 for existing customers and $99 for new customers. $199 is not the old price, it's the new price.

The only time you may have seen the $99 price is on the Directv web page WHEN YOU'RE NOT SIGNED IN. Because it's for new customers.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> No, it's not another 100 lower.
> 
> It used to be $299 for existing customers and $199 for new customers.
> 
> ...


That's not entirely true. I purchased one online for $99 I received it last week. I didn't call any CSR and I've been a customer for over 9 years. I went to their website clicked on upgrade and the price of $99 came up with NO shipping charge , so I ordered it.

If I check now though the upgrade price says $199


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It seems to depend upon the deals you have gotten in the past several months and if you already have an HR20.


----------



## mrbookend (Dec 6, 2007)

rotomike said:


> Ive got a -100 and from 20 feet away it doesnt work for crap. I got the latest release. receiver is fine but the RF part of it is junk.
> 
> mike


My remote for the HR20-100 on RF worked terribly at first.

Then after D* techs installed new coax which I think is rated for 3 GHz which replaced the old cables from the multiswitch to STB, the remote works very well.

Also, I just checked on upgrade and D* website says $199 for HD DVR for me.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

dhhaines said:


> That's not entirely true. I purchased one online for $99 I received it last week. I didn't call any CSR and I've been a customer for over 9 years. I went to their website clicked on upgrade and the price of $99 came up with NO shipping charge , so I ordered it.
> 
> If I check now though the upgrade price says $199


Thanks for the info, that's very curious.

I haven't heard of anyone else getting that deal without calling D* and persuading them.


----------



## pchrist (May 27, 2007)

do you think 99 for the receiver and then 12 10 dollar credits would be a good deal??


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Well, that would be a net cost of -$21, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

pchrist said:


> do you think 99 for the receiver and then 12 10 dollar credits would be a good deal??


No, I would see if you can get 24 $10 credits. :grin:


----------



## pchrist (May 27, 2007)

will they give credits for that long??


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

As a current customer, I can get an HD upgrade for $99 too ... but it's for the H20/H21, not for the DVR model (HR21), which is listed at $199.

I hope everyone is carefully looking at the choices!


----------



## pchrist (May 27, 2007)

I got a hddvr for 99 12 months of 10.00 credits and showtime cinemax and starz free for 3 months.

Not to bad of deal i don't think!!!!!

Hooking it up friday!!!!!


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> It seems to depend upon the deals you have gotten in the past several months and if you already have an HR20.


I upgraded my Hr10 to HR20 in November. Today I signed onto the website, went through the upgrade process, checked 10 times that it was a HD DVR Plus, not just a receiver, and got as far as the credit card page with a price of $99 plus tax, free shipping. Self Install, also.
I did not pull the trigger because I don't have a HDTV in the bedroom yet, and I am still thinking of calling and trying to get one for free, because I am in Los Angeles, and they want to get rid of the HR10s here.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

When I sign in it's $199 for me to get an HD DVR Plus.

$99 only gets me a DVR Plus


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> When I sign in it's $199 for me to get an HD DVR Plus.
> 
> $99 only gets me a DVR Plus


My mistake, I thought I checked, but you are right, it is $199. I can't believe I fell for that. too much blogging


----------



## philster20032003 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll add my experience.

I called DTV to talk about removing a receiver (H10-250) and to make a long story short after some incredibly cordial conversation the DTV rep said I qualified for a free replacement of my H10-250 with a HR20 and a free replacement of my H10 with a new H21. I also needed to accept a two year commitment which was no big deal to me. No shipping or cost at all to me. The DTV installer comes out, (WE) do the installs in like 30mins, they leave and all is good.

Now all my receivers receive MPEG4 format signal, get "ALL" the HD channels and this is a very happy customer.

I now have

3 - HR20's
1 - H21

Its weird, I wasn't trying to upgrade or fangle new equip out of DTV, just wanted to dump off the H10-250 and next thing I know I'm exactly where I would have wanted to be in my own minds best case scenario. I guess signing up for another 2 years is OK, but I like DTV, I'm used to them, they have been good to me and I really, really like my HD viewing capacity and capability.


----------



## rotomike (Feb 24, 2007)

mrbookend said:


> My remote for the HR20-100 on RF worked terribly at first.
> 
> Then after D* techs installed new coax which I think is rated for 3 GHz which replaced the old cables from the multiswitch to STB, the remote works very well.
> 
> Also, I just checked on upgrade and D* website says $199 for HD DVR for me.


The coax has absolutely nothing to do with the remote RF signal. Most new cable is 3GHz and all mine is and you must have got an update or something by coincidence.

Mike


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

pchrist said:


> I got a hddvr for 99 12 months of 10.00 credits and showtime cinemax and starz free for 3 months.
> 
> Not to bad of deal i don't think!!!!!
> 
> Hooking it up friday!!!!!


Make sure you check your bill every month to verify you are getting the $10 credit.

I got a similar 'deal' like yours back in June, but discovered in November that the $10 credit was only applied to July and August and then just magically disappeared.

Two months and several phone calls later, it looks to be finally straightened out.

So, lesson here (I know it's a no brainer, but it bit me in the a$$), is if you have automatic payment, go online every month and check your bill.


----------



## bhorstkotte (Jan 23, 2008)

philster20032003 said:


> ...
> I now have
> 
> 3 - HR20's
> 1 - H21


Nice - I thought they used to have a limit of two HD DVRs, good to know that doesn't seem to be the case anymore. Hmm, still do have two free coax connections on my multiswitch....


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

bhorstkotte said:


> Nice - I thought they used to have a limit of two HD DVRs, good to know that doesn't seem to be the case anymore. Hmm, still do have two free coax connections on my multiswitch....


Don't think they ever had that limitation, but if they did, they don't any longer.


----------



## Mac11700 (May 15, 2006)

pchrist said:


> I got a hddvr for 99 12 months of 10.00 credits and showtime cinemax and starz free for 3 months.
> 
> Not to bad of deal i don't think!!!!!
> 
> Hooking it up friday!!!!!


Hi guys:

Second time posting here..I got a similar deal after a very long ordeal which started Monday of last week...I tried unsuccessfully a while back to get a DVR hooked up here..but it never panned out...I have 2 SD receivers and 2 HD receivers...and wanted to up the standard ones to HD...and get my first HD DVR...Last week...they refused to do that...and said it would cost me an additional $499.00...I liked to went ballistic...and said I could get this from Dish..Their response was go for it...So..I went as far as signing up to have Dish installed tommorrow..and called Direct back...and told them about it..They bumped me up to customer retention..offered me a similar package with the credit and expanded HD channels..so I'll canceled Dish..and will have my whole house HD now for all 4 sets..$99 bucks as compared to $499 is a good savings to me...I even got a hold of the tech installing it..but they only have the black boxes on the dvr's...so I'll have to wait till the add-on becomes available..Too bad the single line switches aren't available here...it would save them a bunch of work getting the extra line to the DVR...So...Dish is canceled...and staying with Direct

Thanks a-lot for all the good info..

Mac


----------



## somekevinguy (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate when companies try to call your bluff like that and sometimes it isn't a bluff and when you call back to actually cancel all of a sudden they are like oh sir we are willing to do this, this and this to keep you and you are like well you should have been willing to do this, this and this when I called and told you I was going to cancel in the first place. This has happened to me with my broadband service and my cell phone service and I told them they were too late.


----------



## argonpaul (Jan 25, 2008)

I think the inventory of HR20's is getting very low. 

Is anybody seeing HR20's at Costco or any other retail? They seem to be out of stock in most Los Angeles and San Diego stores.

Any luck in the last couple days getting a commit from D* for HR20?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi guys;

Just wanted to make sure I'm was getting the right deal here. This is my first HD upgrade from SD, which actually had to be rescheduled from the 1/24 to the 1/31 due to poor weather (series of rainstorms) moving through the Los Angeles area at the moment. However on the original install date of the 24th the tech came out in the rain anyway for a survey and walk through of my current set-up. And naturally when he showed me the receiver I would be getting, his van was full of HR21s.

Now the total cost for the deal is $199 + 19.95 S/H on a 3-pay plan on my bill. But the tech insisted when he was here, that he must take back my R15-500 that the HR21 will replace when he returns on the 31st. Otherwise I will not be eligible for the $100 instant rebate, and will have to charge me the old cost $299 for the HR21.  

I realize that all D* equipment is leased, but is this correct anyway? I had really planned on deactivating the R15 sometime later since it is still full of shows I want to see. I paid $99.00 + 19.95 S/H for it from ValueElectronics sometime back in early 2006. 

Been a DirecTV customer since the fall of '95, Currently have the highest package (TC Premier), 7 D* receivers, 6 of which are SD DVRs.


----------



## edwardrroonney (Jan 26, 2008)

Got this deal on 1/25/08. $99 hd dvr plus $19 and tax. I got a hr20 in July 08 so did not need a new dish. They offered to ship or have an installer and decided for an installer so I could try to get a hr20. They gave me $10 hd credit and $10 off the bill credit for 1 year plus free local channels for 6 months. I told them I am replacing a Tivo hr10-250.


----------



## fullcourt81 (Sep 8, 2005)

HoTat2 said:


> Hi guys;
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I'm was getting the right deal here. This is my first HD upgrade from SD, which actually had to be rescheduled from the 1/24 to the 1/31 due to poor weather (series of rainstorms) moving through the Los Angeles area at the moment. However on the original install date of the 24th the tech came out in the rain anyway for a survey and walk through of my current set-up. And naturally when he showed me the receiver I would be getting, his van was full of HR21s.
> 
> ...


you should be able to keep your SD DVR. I am not sure why an installer would want yours. The current price of a HR21 is $199.


----------

